# which is the best shopping street in your country ?



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

serrano ( madrid )








preciados ( madrid )








paseo de gracia ( barcelona )








portal del angel ( barcelona )








colon ( valencia )








larios ( malaga) spain








tetuan ( sevilla )


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Milan- Galleria Vittorio Emanuele


Galleria Vittorio Emanuele Milano by Massimiliano Squiri Photography, on Flickr

Rome- Via Condotti


Heads in Via Condotti by <-- Giuseppe De Santis -->, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't know about whole Sweden, however in Stockholm it must be Drottninggatan (The Queen's street):


Sweden: Stockholm by <Martian, on Flickr


Drottninggatan by Rene Stannarius, on Flickr


Stockholm by Samuca°, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Since you started on Scandinavia dj4life, I will continue with Norway. The most well-known street is Karl Johans gate (Karl Johan's street) in Oslo. 

Another well-known shopping street in Norway's capital is Bogstadveien, which is regarded as a street with high-end stores, however when it comes to how it looks, it isn't really that impressive as a street.

*Oslo,*
*Karl Johans gate*

During Nordic World Ski Championship 2011

Munch People - Ice Sculptures, Oslo, Norway - Day 58/365 by trondjs, on Flickr


Roughly half of the street is pedestrian only (except some crossing streets), the last half up to the Royal palace has light traffic

Karl Johan by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


Karl Johan is the street on the right side of photo. Visible here is the Freia sign, Freia is a Norwegian confectionery, chocolate and candy company, and the sign is a well-known "trademark" of Karl Johan

Stortings plass by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


The Freia sign has been there since 1909, until recently as a neon sign, but has now been replaced by a updated LED-based sign

Oslo by karlegil.brunstad, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tagois/8153488092/

Last part of the street ends up by the Royal palace

P1010584 by smb_91, on Flickr


Shopping times before Christmas

Karl Johans gate by Jeppe Karlsrud, on Flickr


We ourselves know that Oslo and Norway isn't the main place to go for grand old baroque or romantic European buildings, but it's not like there's NO nice buildings here either. Just maybe less impressive than in many other big European cities - admittedly. But nice nevertheless 

Karl Johans gate, Oslo by twiga_swala, on Flickr



Oslo by twiga_swala, on Flickr



Oslo Grand Hotel by nabilishes [on and off], on Flickr


Seen in this picture is a part of Norwegian parliament to the left, and main lodge of Norwegian freemasonry behind

Oslo by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Ok so I didn't show so much shopping, but I have to say Karl Johan is a pretty nice street by Norwegian standards . We have no traditions for boulevards or avenues or esplanades here, really .


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for a great presentation, Dexter! kay: I remember Karl Johans gate being one of the nicer places in Oslo when visiting the city. 
While I have mentioned Drottninggatan as the major shopping street in Stockholm, it would be wise to mention that the ones who prefer a more luxury and sophisticated shopping usually floc to the streets of Östermalm (most notably, Biblioteksgatan, etc.), Sture square (Stureplan):


Biblioteksgatan, Stockholm by Night by Mas Tok, on Flickr


Christmas shopping 2012 in Stockholm by Michael CavÃ©n, on Flickr


Christmas street light by Nilla_, on Flickr

Stureplan which is considered to be the most posh area in the Nordic countries:


IMG_0874.JPG by HenrikAhlen, on Flickr

Kungsgatan (The king's street) - becoming more popular due to its central location:


Kungsgatan by Ralph Welin, on Flickr

The ones who prefer some more original or bohemian stuff go to SoFo (the area south of Folkungagatan) in Södermalm island, where there many original shops and caffes. Götgatan (the main street in the island) is also full of shops and bars which are cheapper if compared to the ones in Östermalm or central areas:


Götgatan, Södermalm by Lani_89, on Flickr


2011-001534 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


Stockholm by Kjell Eson, on Flickr


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sydney, Pitt Street. 


Pitt Street by lukechiam, on Flickr


Pitt Street Looking North by epc, on Flickr


Pitt Street, Sydney by Christopher Chan, on Flickr

The middle section, which is the most expensive section, is pedestrian only.



Sydney Pitt Street Walls by emmettanderson, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/s_wh/5066880213/


Sydney Skyline (HDR) by OzDJ, on Flickr


Pitt Street by swgn, on Flickr


WESTFIELDS Sydney Pitt Street HDR by Andrew Ng Y.L., on Flickr


Pitt Street Shopping by Chronovial, on Flickr


watch contemplation by kebs.kebs, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5641604727/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/feedmycamera/7086453011/

The Strand Arcade is one of the few remaining in Australia of the typical British style 19th century arcades.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guppieluv/82874801/


Strand Arcade HDR by CB 357, on Flickr


Sydney-The Strand by Alexo.mylittleworld, on Flickr


Gucci Store Sydney by Airakaz90, on Flickr


Dusk at Prada, Sydney City by johnno_oz, on Flickr


Prada by twfrench, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/livingsunny/6541828885/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*The Mink Mile* * - TORONTO*










Courtesy of Andrew Fare









Courtesy of Takller Better



























Both courtesy of Taller, Better


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

^^ That image doesn't work. Id rather like to see Toronto's high street.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Been having trouble with my photobucket so found some images elsewhere. 'The Mink Mile' is a stretch of Bloor Street that goes through Yorkville. There's still quite a bit of construction on this street. One Bloor is under construction, Exhibit is just breaking ground, while the Holt Renfrew tower is a new proposal. 

What I showed above is the high end shopping strip, but the main 'high street' is Yonge. It's still very much a work in progress. The southern end of it is mostly 'done' though. The last photo shows an experiment with pedestrianizing Yonge in conjunction with Parks Canada.

*Yonge Street* * - TORONTO*

(South of Dundas)



























Courtesy of Taylor on History









Courtesy of UT


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice thread


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread indeed, thanks everyone for the fantastic photos. :cheers:


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

*Madison Avenue, NY, NY*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madison_Avenue

*Fifth Avenue, NY, NY*








http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=igQWUZUMi86oAYq1geAF&ved=0CDwQ9QEwAw&dur=549

Madison and Fifth Avenues are the heart of the Midtown Manhattan shopping district. The area of Fifth south of Central Park is prime retail turf but north alongside the Park the retail uses move a block over to Madison Ave. and continue all the way up through the "Upper East Side" neighborhood.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I didn't realize how wide 5th Avenue is or that Madison was shopping also. Thanks for the information.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*OXFORD STREET, LONDON*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Ximending shopping district,TAIPEI, TAIWAN*


XiMenDing(西門町) by saturnism, on Flickr


Ximending at Night 夜之西門町 by olvwu | 莫方, on Flickr


----------



## Moravak (Feb 6, 2011)

Main street of Brno and at the same time its a mall street.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

robhood said:


> *OXFORD STREET, LONDON*


Oxford Street on the weekend is hell! :nuts: I was more than once literally in a human traffic jam. For such a popular street in such a big city, Oxford Street is much too narrow and cramped...


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

What a great idea for a thread! Fantastic pictures from around the world. Keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mornnb said:


> Sydney, Pitt Street.
> 
> 
> Pitt Street by lukechiam, on Flickr
> ...


Pitt looks like a great street. It adds a lot of visual interest that you can see the bridge in the distance. Is this the high end shopping street in Sydney or the main shopping street? How long has it been a 1 way street? There are calls for Yonge Street in Toronto to become 1 way or a car lane removed, but I'm not sure what the right solution is.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Prada, Cartier, Gucci..............Sears??.hno::lol::dizzy:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bruxelles


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

st honore , paris








montagne avenue


----------



## basque (Feb 19, 2013)

people from northern europe , come to spain to spend your money , we have plenty of shopping streets and malls and good prices 








girona ( costa brava )


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oscar Freire Street, São Paulo, SP, Brasil


----------



## Greypilgrim (May 4, 2010)

Anything from Asia?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

basque said:


> people from northern europe , come to spain to spend your money , we have plenty of shopping streets and malls and good prices


Are things really that bad in Spain that you need to personally plead with people to come spend money in your region? Maybe it is that bad. :dunno:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Greypilgrim said:


> Anything from Asia?


Asian cities are more mall based. In Singapore Orchard road is the best shopping street (boulevard). It's a street with a number of massive malls. There are some street side cafes as well in European style.


Some of the consumer palaces:

_Ngee Ann city (with a Takasimaya)_









http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTx_dHt10LQJnljNB0jyB7Hx9y2t_QFkIuLsDhuW-5XnkWT7-Aq
_Tang's and Ion Orchard_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fiftymm99/5753609140/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Are things really that bad in Spain that you need to personally plead with people to come spend money in your region? Maybe it is that bad. :dunno:


things arent really that bad but i have a shop and as they are better than us , their money are welcome...just to overcome the crisis we have .


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Ribarca said:


> Asian cities are more mall based. In Singapore Orchard road is the best shopping street (boulevard). It's a street with a number of massive malls. There are some street side cafes as well in European style.
> 
> 
> Some of the consumer palaces:
> ...


 i prefer the shooping streets than malls ..


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Same for me. But Orchard road combines the two more or less. You have a busy street and different malls with shops adjourning the street. In a tropical climate you need an air-conditioned mall.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Ribarca said:


> Same for me. But Orchard road combines the two more or less. You have a busy street and different malls with shops adjourning the street. In a tropical climate you need an air-conditioned mall.











why you dont try this ? like in spain ..


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Singapore's shopping streets:

Orchard Road:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8466551281/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/david5stones/8417886602/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/8244088691/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8316916832/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8316915818/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ounkeo/8294115763/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ounkeo/8294134605/sizes/l/

Bugis Junction: This shopping area was once an open air street but was redeveloped into a part open-air and part air-conditioned shopping street in the 1990s.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ethanhunt2009/8108023900/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wongjunhao/2108623526/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimasriandi/7970355026/sizes/l/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

lima peru


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

VITORIA MAN said:


> why you dont try this ? like in spain ..


1) The humidity is very high.
2) Tropical rains.
3) There are not as many historical streets here as in Europe to serve as a shopping street.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Ribarca said:


> 1) The humidity is very high.
> 2) Tropical rains.
> 3) There are not as many historical streets here as in Europe to serve as a shopping street.


I know


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

malta


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

lisbon


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

buenos aires


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

santiago de chile


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

andorra


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

gibraltar


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

san marino
another small country








monaco


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

zagreb ( croatia )


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

budapest ( hungary )


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermou pedestrian street, Athens (Greece)*

Ermou street by ese79, on Flickr


Kapnikarea square by ese79, on Flickr


Athens-Ermou St by Specimen plants, on Flickr


A view of Kapnikarea, Ermou str, Athens by Nikos Koutzampasis, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

my support to greek people


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks kay:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

warsaw 
http://eng.thecity.com.pl/content/view/full/7464


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

geneve ( ch )
http://biztravels.net/biztravels/geo.php?sr=5546&lg=es&w=ginebra


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ljubljana ( slo )
http://www.pictureninja.com/pages/slovenia/image-ljubljana-shopping-street.htm


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sofia ( bg )








http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/p/m/21da46/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

belgrade (serbia )
http://wavejourney.com/destinations/wj-tested-serbia-uniworld-belgrade-city-tour/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

skopje ( madeconia ) http://www.flickr.com/photos/emblita/288860084/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

lleida , spain http://listas.20minutos.es/lista/las-mejores-calles-comerciales-de-espana-231287/
















salamanca , spain


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sao paulo , brasil http://www.todoviajes.com.ar/imperdibles/san_pablo


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

Bukit Bintang,Kuala Lumpur


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Pitt Street Mall, Sydney


Pitt Street Mall, Sydney by Peter_Nation, on Flickr

Pitt St Mall, Sydney, Australia by gabster_c, on Flickr




















double dutch by The artist formerly known as Spencer, on Flickr

Mall by F3rnand2009, on Flickr
Pitt St Mall by willx1788, on Flickr

Nespresso by AndrewH12, on Flickr
Pitt Street Shopping by Chronovial, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos guys kay:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

nicosia , cyprus , my support to this people http://www.travbuddy.com/photos/blogs/4446549


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bern (ch) http://www.besteuro2008.info/berne.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vigo , spain http://www.turismodevigo.org/es/la-farola


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

glasgow (GB) http://www.glasgowarchitecture.co.uk/buchanan_street.htm


----------



## zamenhof (Apr 23, 2013)

Lodz, Piotrkowska street, 
Poland


----------



## JoãoVictorP (Jun 26, 2010)

Ourinhos, Brazil, Paraná street.








Paulinhours18









Paulinhours18


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

zamora (E) http://www.pueblos-espana.org/castilla+y+leon/zamora/zamora/581091/


----------



## chikid (Oct 25, 2005)

Chicago - Michigan Ave: 


shop/drop by gapplewagen, on Flickr


Michigan Ave by ifmuth, on Flickr


Michigan Ave by ifmuth, on Flickr


Burberry Style by Señor Codo, on Flickr


Michigan Ave. by John Gevers, on Flickr


Shopping in Chicago by Rudebigdog, on Flickr


----------



## chikid (Oct 25, 2005)

Chicago - State Street:


State Street - Chicago Illinois by masMiguel, on Flickr


Chicago - Carson Pirie Scott and Company Building by wallyg, on Flickr


State Street by ifmuth, on Flickr



Christmas Shopping, State Street by rjseg1, on Flickr



State Street by copazetic, on Flickr


----------



## chikid (Oct 25, 2005)

Chicago - Oak Street:


Porsche 911 along Oak Street by JH501, on Flickr


Oak Street by ifmuth, on Flickr


Oak Street by ifmuth, on Flickr


Fall Fashion by B Bretz, on Flickr



Shops on Oak Street in the Near North neighborhood by chibeba, on Flickr


Two Level Storefront by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*The Streets of Kuta, Bali*


wordpress


Hantulaut


Xiha









by Praydi78


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the most expensive street in the world
€/sq.m/
year
Hong Kong Causeway Bay 24,983
http://www.gogobot.com/causeway-bay-hong-kong-attraction


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

montenapoleone , milano (it) 
7500 e sq.m/year 
http://es.paperblog.com/las-calles-de-la-moda-via-montenapoleone-milan-1487960/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

new bond st , london
8666 e 
source http://www.cushmanwakefield.com/en/research-and-insight/2013/main-streets-across-the-world-2013/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

champs elysees , 13255 e








http://www.aparisguide.com/champs-elysees/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

zurich , bahnhotstrasse 7236 euros
















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38478344


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Manila


Mutant Messiah said:


>


----------

